# How NOT TO USE a .50



## Ravage (Sep 26, 2007)

".50 calibre bullet wound of the face. Injured while heating 0.50 calibre incendiary bullet with a blowtorch *while manufacturing an ashtray*. Entrance just below right eyebrow. 11 days after injury, patient began haemorrhaging; blood flow so profuse it was impossible to carry out emergency procedures. Patient deceased."






HiRes





HiRes


----------



## 104TN (Sep 26, 2007)

Complete hijack but whoever owns that site is going to get themselves sued selling other peoples' copyright images.


----------



## Brooklynben (Sep 26, 2007)

Ravage said:


> "Injured while heating 0.50 calibre incendiary bullet with a blowtorch while manufacturing an ashtray.



Sounds like a definite 'Darwin Award' candidate.  :uhh:


----------



## Typhoon (Sep 26, 2007)

> Sounds like a definite 'Darwin Award' candidate.


Wow, sure is...


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

amazing his head is in tact lol


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> amazing his head is in tact lol



lol, well the skull is. ;)


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Sep 26, 2007)

lol yeah


----------



## RackMaster (Sep 26, 2007)

lol, dumbasses.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 26, 2007)

Boondocksaint375 said:


> amazing his head is in tact lol


 
The round was not in a chamber so when it blew the bullet did not have any where near the pressure it would coming from a chamber and barrel.


----------

